# d_arnold's art thread



## d_arnold (Feb 1, 2011)

Greetings PerC people who are interested about art. I decided to share some work of mine. I don't usually draw much, but when I do I try to get the work done without any breaks (heh, typical INFJism :crazy I hope you like what you see (and hear, in the future I'll be adding some music too.) :happy:


At first I like to share my tribute to INFJs, some typography (PM me with your email address if you want the original image file which is like 3312x2400 pixels):









Then a drawing which was based on a photo (named "The brightest Moon" because that was the day when the Moon was closest to Earth):









Since I'm a such huge fan of Command & Conquer saga I decided to 3d model the Nod logo and afterwards added some effects with Photoshop:









And this is my 3rd portait I've ever done:


----------



## Tori (Jul 31, 2010)

I like the infj words <333


----------



## d_arnold (Feb 1, 2011)

Here's a new one:


----------



## how do you feel (Mar 13, 2011)

Everytime I look I instantly think:









Special edition billy bookcase at IKEA


----------



## benfoldsfive dude (Nov 24, 2009)

I really like your INFJ design, as well as the drawing of yourself. What I love about the portrait is that it is on the borderline between realism (with the eyes and contrast) and cartoon. I'd love to see more.


----------



## somna (May 23, 2011)

I like your INFJ piece.


----------



## d_arnold (Feb 1, 2011)

Here's something new: "Elf in the garden with shrooms"


----------



## d_arnold (Feb 1, 2011)

Two more:


----------



## d_arnold (Feb 1, 2011)

I draw this for a schoolmate. She likes Hello Kitty and color pink. The picture is slightly after-edited.


----------



## d_arnold (Feb 1, 2011)

And here's some more, internet memes! 




























ps. sry for bad quality, they're taken with camera. :<


----------



## d_arnold (Feb 1, 2011)

Also will be my new avatar


----------



## d_arnold (Feb 1, 2011)

I draw this one as a b-day for my granma.


----------



## d_arnold (Feb 1, 2011)




----------



## d_arnold (Feb 1, 2011)

Here's a comparison picture to show how much I've developed with portraits during last 2 years and these are the only portraits I've drawn during that time.


----------



## Dalien (Jul 21, 2010)

d_arnold said:


>


This is stunningly gorgeous!


----------



## d_arnold (Feb 1, 2011)

I'm glad that you like it, thanks


----------



## d_arnold (Feb 1, 2011)

Two drawings from the same place (Thailand, Koh Lanta)


----------



## d_arnold (Feb 1, 2011)

Bunch of new ones and given as christmas presents:





























Oh and also a new song I composed this night! Check it out: Asköf - Just let me have the Expression


----------



## d_arnold (Feb 1, 2011)

First painting


----------



## Ankoku Flare (Dec 22, 2011)

I enjoyed all the wording you managed to squeeze in that typography.

The Sketches are pretty nicely drawn. I find glass vase impressive; The way you got that blur and reflectiveness so well.

Interesting concept you placed on the painting by the way.


----------



## d_arnold (Feb 1, 2011)

~15 hour order work:


----------



## Incognita (Jun 13, 2012)

d_arnold said:


> ~15 hour order work:


The shading around the eyes is very well done! Also.. Sweet sig. in the bottom right corner.

^_^


----------

